# como buen flamenco



## Kittybub

Hola todo el mundo,

Puedo traducir *como buen flamenco* par *like a good flamenco singer*?

El contexto:

Sin embargo, como buen flamenco, Diego nunca ha dejado de volver a sus orígenes...

Habla de Diego el Cigala, el cantaor.

However, like a good flamenco singer, Diego is always returning to his roots...

Muchas gracias en adelantado,

Kittybub


----------



## Idiomático

Creo que signifca "como buen gitano".


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no creo que el hecho de ser gitano sea relevante aquí. Podría aplicarse la frase a un cantaor de flamenco _payo_ (no gitano) que a veces cante otros estilos. *Como buen flamenco* significa _como un hombre fiel a sus orígenes/a su estilo_, a mi juicio.


----------



## Neo1961

Yo diría "like a good flamenco", porque se está refiriendo a su origen, no a su condición de cantante flamenco, según entiendo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues aquí vengo a empatar: de acuerdo con Lurrezko.


----------



## Idiomático

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo no creo que el hecho de ser gitano sea relevante aquí. Podría aplicarse la frase a un cantaor de flamenco _payo_ (no gitano) que a veces cante otros estilos. *Como buen flamenco* significa _como un hombre fiel a sus orígenes/a su estilo_, a mi juicio.



El Cigala is indeed a proud Spanish Romaní (Gypsy).


----------



## Lurrezko

Idiomático said:


> El Cigala is indeed a proud Spanish Romaní (Gypsy).



Lo es, sin duda. Pero en esta frase eso no es relevante, creo. Por lo demás, en España flamenco no va asociado a gitano necesariamente. Hay fantásticos cantaores que son payos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, disculpen la ignorancia, pero qué es_ payo_?
Por otro lado, y apartándome un poco de la pregunta original. Flamenco también puede ser _Flemish,_ como originario de Flandes. Hay alguna relación entre ambos sentidos?
Hola Sergi


----------



## Neo1961

Payo significa entre los gitanos, alguien que no pertence a su raza.

La relación entre Flandes y el flamenco, tema de este hilo, es sólo una hipótesis que surge en cuanto a su etimología. Se dice que dichos bailes se originaron para darle la bienvenida a Carlos V (heredero de los Países Bajos) y en ellos se gritaba: _"Báilale al flamenco", _pero esto es incierto, ya que el término flamenco surgió a comienzos del siglo XIX, varios siglos después. _Información tomada de la W_iki.

Saludos.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Pero, ¿se puede decir "like a good flamenco", sin nada después? ¿"Flamenco" en inglés no es sólo la música y el baile?


----------



## Lurrezko

maidinbedlam said:


> Pero, ¿se puede decir "like a good flamenco", sin nada después? ¿"Flamenco" en inglés no es sólo la música y el baile?



Pero es que en este ejemplo es sólo la música y el baile, ¿no? _Como buen flamenco_, como podría decir _como buen jazzman_ etc. Por otro lado, insisto en que la asociación de flamenco = gitano no es necesaria. Por poner un ejemplo: Miguel Poveda (payo y catalán) es uno de los mejores cantaores del país: de él también podría decirse, con toda propiedad, que* como buen flamenco* siempre vuelve a sus orígenes.

(Un gusto verte, Mauricio)


----------



## maidinbedlam

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, Lu  Mi duda es sobre cómo sería la frase en inglés:
However, like a good flamenco...(man??), Diego is always...


----------



## Lurrezko

maidinbedlam said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, Lu.  Mi duda es sobre cómo sería la frase en inglés:
> However, like a good flamenco...(man??), Diego is always...



Tienes razón, Mai, no entendí tu pregunta. Sin ser nativo, _a good flamenco _también me suena cojo. Yo creo que la traducción original es buena, _a good flamenco singer._


----------



## Idiomático

Just so you know what you are telling American readers by using _flamenco_, here's the American Heritage Dictionary definition of that _English_ word: _flamenco (n) _1. A dance style of the Andalusian Gypsies characterized by forceful often improvised rhythms. 2. The guitar music accompanying this dance style.  _adj._ Of, pertaining to, or intended for such dancing: a flamenco guitar, [_Spanish flamenco_, a _Gypsy_ living in Andalusia, resembling a Gypsy, Flemish, from Middle Dutch _Vlaming_, Fleming.]


----------



## Lurrezko

Idiomático said:


> Just so you know what you are telling American readers by using _flamenco_, here's the American Heritage Dictionary definition of that _English_ word: _flamenco (n) _1. A dance style of the Andalusian Gypsies characterized by forceful often improvised rhythms. 2. The guitar music accompanying this dance style.  _adj._ Of, pertaining to, or intended for such dancing: a flamenco guitar, [_Spanish flamenco_, a _Gypsy_ living in Andalusia, resembling a Gypsy, Flemish, from Middle Dutch _Vlaming_, Fleming.]



Gracias por la información. Parece entonces que no habría ninguna manera de traducir *como buen flamenco *sin que ésta vaya asociada a gitano, aunque tal matiz no esté en el original.


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí pueden ver algo más sobre los orígenes y etimología de "flamenco", de gitanos y payos, de cante y baile.


----------



## Kittybub

Merci Idiomático

Kittybub


----------



## Kittybub

Muchas gracias todo el mundo! (y disculpa por el francés en mi ultima respuesta) 

Kittybub


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, acordémonos que si en este país la palabra _flamenco_ en su definición, está ligada al concepto de gitano, también se hicieron películas como Los Cuatro Jinetes del Apocalipsis, en la que un argentino aparece bailando un tango(?) vestido de bailaor para darle un toque auténtico. 
La definición del DRAE: *3. *adj. Se dice de ciertas manifestaciones socioculturales asociadas _generalmente_ al pueblo gitano, con especial arraigo en Andalucía. _Cante, aire flamenco. _permite el matiz que están resaltando nuestros amigos de por allá. 
No sé, pero me parece que si un español me dice lo que quiere decir una palabra totalmente de ellos, por más castellano que yo hable no les voy a estar discutiendo el significado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Bueno, acordémonos que si en este país la palabra _flamenco_ en su definición, está ligada al concepto de gitano, también se hicieron películas como Los Cuatro Jinetes del Apocalipsis, en la que un argentino aparece bailando un tango(?) vestido de bailaor para darle un toque auténtico.
> No sé, pero me parece que si un español me dice lo que quiere decir una palabra totalmente de ellos, por más castellano que yo hable no les voy a estar discutiendo el significado.



Un argentino vestido de bailaor debe ser algo digno de verse...

Flamenco y gitanos van íntimamente ligados, no cabe duda, la tradición es la que es, pero, en mi opinión, hoy en día *como un flamenco* alude al estilo de música, ya no alude a una etnia en concreto, del mismo modo que si dijésemos _como un jazzman_ no necesariamente tendríamos que pensar en un negro de New Orleans. En muchos conservatorios superiores de España hay cátedras de guitarra, percusión o cante flamenco, los tiempos cambian.


----------



## Moritzchen

Rudolf Valentino (italiano) como Julián (argentino) en Los Cuatro Jinetes... (Hollywood, 1921). El sombrerito es para morirse.


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Rudolf Valentino (italiano) como Julián (argentino) en Los Cuatro Jinetes... (Hollywood, 1921). El sombrerito es para morirse.



Es una especie de sombrero cordobés. No iban tan desencaminados, allí también tenéis una Córdoba, ¿no?


----------



## SuperScuffer

maidinbedlam said:


> Pero, ¿se puede decir "like a good flamenco", sin nada después?


The answer to your question (as you suspect) is no.  "Like a good flamenco" means nothing in English.  You would have to say.

"Like a good flamenco singer/dancer/artist/performer" etc.

I think though that doesn't capture the real meaning of the original sentence, and I would translate it something like this:

"However, like the true flamenco singer that he is, Diego is always returning to his roots..."


----------



## maidinbedlam

Thank you SuperS. After so long a discussion, the English version seemed to have been forgotten 
I think I prefer "artist". It conveys the idea of flamenco as a culture better than just "singer".


----------



## SuperScuffer

Yes, I agree "flamenco artist" works better - in fact "artist" was the word I first thought of.


----------



## Kittybub

Muchas gracias todo el mundo 

Kittybub


----------



## elirlandes

You could also say something like "true to his flamenco origins/background" etc.


----------



## norbertollopis

no sé porque, pero me me parece que se acerca mas " as any good flamenco"


----------



## Kcris

norbertollopis said:


> no sé porque, pero me me parece que se acerca mas " as any good flamenco"



La versión con _*true *_no me parece mala, pero si van a usar _*good*_, entonces tiene que ir con _*any*_.


----------



## stagbeetle

¿Qué créen de "like a true Flamenco"? Que es cómo se expresa en inglés (EUA) cuando se quiere referir a las raíces del fondo de un individuo y puede llevar al lector (receptor) la idea que se expresa en español con "buen tal cosa". 
También acordemos que una lectura siempre es una experiencia que es parte de todo lo que un individuo experiencia total de una cultura. A veces un articulo no basta para dar una experiencia completa de lo que es el concepto de un "buen gitano" si no que quizás despierte el interés del lector a investigar qué quiso el autor decir con esa expresión. What is a "true Flamenco?


----------



## elirlandes

norbertollopis said:


> no sé porque, pero me me parece que se acerca mas " as any good flamenco"





Kcris said:


> La versión con _*true *_no me parece mala, pero si van a usar _*good*_, entonces tiene que ir con _*any*_.





stagbeetle said:


> ¿Qué créen de "like a true Flamenco"?



No funciona así en Inglés. "Flamenco" no es un sustantivo en inglés, sino solo funciona como adjetivo con lo cual es *imprescendible* ponerle algo despues:
as any good flamenco singer/artist etc.


----------



## Kcris

elirlandes said:


> ... "Flamenco" no es un sustantivo en inglés, sino solo funciona como adjetivo...


Eso ya se dijo muchos posts más arriba.


----------



## stagbeetle

Bueno, elirlandes, defiendo mi posición que sea necesario que una expresión como la que discutimos requiera ayuda. No es un concepto ausente en el inglés. Por ejemplo, "Like a true rocker, he lived by sex, drugs and rock and roll". No se tiene que explicar que es cantante, artista o lo que sea. Al decir que "...like a true flamenco, he returns to his roots", "he" o el nombre indica que "flamenco" se refiere a una persona y no al baile o musica.   Ya la idea de "rocker" encapsula la idea de la cultura del rock and roll. Si dices "rock/Flamenco singer", ¿te refieres sólo a los que cantan pero no a los que tocan la guitarra? Y si dices artista, ¿No incluyes a los que solo oyen, los roqueros.? ¿O es que no se usan las palabras así en el inglés británico? Porque de ser así y la audiencia del traductor es esa, pues te doy toda la razón y mis disculpas.


----------



## elirlandes

stagbeetle said:


> Bueno, elirlandes, defiendo mi posición que  sea necesario que una expresión como la que discutimos requiera ayuda.  No es un concepto ausente en el inglés. Por ejemplo, "Like a true  rocker, he lived by sex, drugs and rock and roll". No se tiene que  explicar que es cantante, artista o lo que sea. Al decir que "...like a  true flamenco, he returns to his roots", "he" o el nombre indica que  "flamenco" se refiere a una persona y no al baile o musica.   Ya la idea  de "rocker" encapsula la idea de la cultura del rock and roll. Si dices  "rock/Flamenco singer", ¿te refieres sólo a los que cantan pero no a  los que tocan la guitarra? Y si dices artista, ¿No incluyes a los que  solo oyen, los roqueros.? ¿O es que no se usan las palabras así en el  inglés británico? Porque de ser así y la audiencia del traductor es esa,  pues te doy toda la razón y mis disculpas.



Es cierto que "rocker"/"rockero" encapsula la idea de una persona de la  cultura del rock and roll, pero no por ello se puede decir que "clásico"  hace lo mismo para una persona que vive la cultura de la música clásica  por ejemplo. 

Debo decir, que nunca he escuchado "flamenco" usado así, ni en  Castellano (pero si ustedes nativos dicen que existe, me lo creo). Eso  dicho, en inglés, sí puedo confirmar que no existe sustantivo como tal.  No nos estrañemos - no hay cultura de flamenco (guitarra, baile, cante,  tauromaquia etc) entre los de habla inglesa... el _duende _no nos acompaña de la misma forma...



> El contexto:
> 
> Sin embargo, como buen flamenco, Diego nunca ha dejado de volver a sus orígenes...
> 
> Habla de Diego el Cigala, el cantaor.


Se podría decir por ejemplo, "as somebody steeped in flamenco culture, Diego has never stopped returning to his roots", o "true to his self, Diego has never stopped returning to his flamenco roots".


----------

